# How bout those Bison!!



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Fantastic showing this past Saturday against Georgia Southern. Off to the National Championship in Frisco. That was by far the loudest game I've been to, every snap GSU had the ball was loud.

Congrats to NDSU!!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

...meh...


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

poor poor whioux fans.......


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

GO BISON!!!! :beer:

I wonder if the whooo are still polishing that stupid nickel? :laugh:


----------

